# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  The FBIs secret biometrics database they dont want you to see

## Suzanimal

> The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) wants to prevent information about its creepy biometric database, which contains fingerprint, face, iris, and voice scans of millions of Americans, from getting out to the public.
> 
> The Department of Justice has come up with a proposal to exempt the biometric database from public disclosure. It states that the Next Generation Identification System (NGI) should not be subject to the Privacy Act, which requires federal agencies to give people access to records that have been collected concerning them, allowing them to verify and correct them if needed.
> 
> The proposal states that allowing individuals to view their own records, or even an account of those records, could compromise criminal investigations or national security efforts, potentially reveal a sensitive investigative technique, or provide information that could help a subject avoid detection or apprehension.
> 
> The database contains biometric information on people who have provided fingerprints to employers, or for licenses and background checks, as well as on convicted criminals and those that have been suspected of wrongdoing even for a short period of time, according to Underground Reporter.
> 
> The proposal argues that the FBI should be able to retain the data it has collected on individuals even if they are later found to have done nothing illegal, as the information may acquire new significance when new details are brought to light.
> ...


https://www.rt.com/usa/343981-fbi-se...tric-database/

----------


## presence

Any biometric records held by the government for individuals not under immediate investigation, in prison, or on parole should be destroyed. 

End of story.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Any biometric records held by the government for individuals not under immediate investigation, in prison, or on parole should be destroyed. 
> 
> End of story.


Never gonna happen, end of story... (which is why there should be NO goonerment...)

----------


## presence

> Never gonna happen, end of story... (which is why there should be NO goonerment...)


ok

I concede you're right.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Any biometric records held by the government for individuals not under immediate investigation, in prison, or on parole should be destroyed. 
> 
> End of story.


Think about the children!!!

----------


## presence

> Think about the children!!!


I am.  When I was 7 the FBI came to our school on a pilot program and took everyone's fingerprints for "our safety".

----------


## FunkBuddha

They got mine too. They've since gotten a few updated sets.

----------


## Working Poor

> I am.  When I was 7 the FBI came to our school on a pilot program and took everyone's fingerprints for "our safety".


They tried to do that with my child at school but I would not let them. He was in 1st grade. I pulled him out shortly after that and started home schooling him. His teachers thought I was being unreasonable and asked what would I do if he was kidnapped which was the excuse they used for doing it. I said don't worry my child will not be kidnapped.

----------

